# What is wrong with me!!!!



## heartache (Mar 21, 2009)

Same ole story with me no sex. I went away last week for about 4 days , we never made love before i left, we never made love when I got back on Sunday and it's Tuesday, what the hell!
He hugs me, says he loves me, I don't fricking want to be cuddled by him, I want sex. All he wants to do is cuddle, no sex just cuddle like a dam teenager, i'm sorry but i'm fed up want to bawl my eyes out again and again. I want super romp in the sac sex, I'll think about cuddling after. It's been weeks and by his behavior it'll be long time before I see any sex. It's me, it has to be "ME", how long can a man go before he eventually will want a female, lets me be real, the hand is only nice for awhile. 
I overheard someone say " i dont' want to ruin a marriage I just want to get laid", if my life doesn't change maybe I'll make a T-shirt and bumper stickers and live by that. 
Someone out there must be as desperate as I am for just a piece of something, it's going to be a month now and probably more than that..
I'm getting depressed again where I've stopped exercising and eating on binges, I'm ruining myself again and so unhappy, but what am I going to do..................??? I dont' want toys I want a live something or other on the other side of a penis, at least smile at me once in awhile during sex.........geesh. 
Sorry everyone I don't know where to turn. Talking doesn't help all he tells me his is penis is dead no more life in it.???


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

he has a distraction.

see if you can find out what that distraction is, or if you're really bold.. handcuff him to the bed, blindfold him, and have your way with him.

how have you been treating him in the last couple months though. there's obviously another side to the story. why is he withholding??

just my .02


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

heartache-

My controversial thread may have some answers: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/4561-difference-between-men-women-who-go-off-sex.html


----------



## heartache (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't know what's bothering him he says nothing and he gets mad at me if I push him,cuz he says I'm looking for something. Like what the hell.......... he said before I could make the moves but I have been making the moves before, but he doesn't seem to get it, it's nice to be just screwed plain out right screwed but he's more into wanting to cuddle and act like a teenager well it's okay to act like a teenager for awhile but I want an adult by me....... I do resent him for letting so much time go by for our love making , I do resent me for letting my mind wander to another person to full fill my need. Sex isn't everything I know that, but I want to fool around, laugh, giggle have fun in bed and what do I get nothing, I'm angry and resentful, and sorry, but I am lost ..........so lost.


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

sounds like you need a good old fashion toungue lashing...(pun intended) seriously..i wish my wife wanted it more often than not..one month she wants it hardcore and the next month not hardly at all.
couple of questions
1 how old are you
2 how long you been married
3 i need a sugar mama...
4 will you sell me one of your t shirts and bumper stickers too....
5 are you in the new orleans area?


----------



## heartache (Mar 21, 2009)

Your cute,
Well if I ever get the chance i will make a t-shirt just as I said and wear it around the house and see if it works, NOT! 
This morning for example, i was laying in bed, he climbs on bed crawls ontop of me, and i'm thinking 2 secs i dont' care give it to me baby and what does he do ******* hugs me, yup hugs me. I swear it's going to medically close up on me...... and then what hundreds of dollars to surgically open it up again with a hint of sex in my future. 
Oh MMA Fighter do you realize a woman in her 40's never gives out her age.....LOL... I am with you, give me some love making all the time, but I want a change up, want something exciting, bring me something. It's been so long I think 2 secs is a given and then I'll have to wait another month or two before I can even think it'll be coming my way.
This is such a mess, why do second marriages have to be a dam mess! 
:scratchhead:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

again i am enlightened that there are women who just want sex, i wish i married one


----------



## heartache (Mar 21, 2009)

sex, enlightened I am sorry to be abrupt but I want a darn good screwing,........ ya baby anyway , anyhow and anytime, out in backyard on a street corner, it's becoming a real trial for me here, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

heartache, why not grab him, handcuff him, and have your way with him ?? blindfold and gag him so he'll shut up long enough for you to get your rocks off ?? lol


----------



## Erol (Apr 24, 2009)

Well heartache.. I recommend you to read this thread.. This might help you.. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/5241-best-advices-ladies-how-train-your-man-bed.html


----------



## heartache (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey, he tells me that I am always the one initiating sex so he hasn't cared to have sex with me until I initiate what a crock of ???????.... gosh was I mad. So it's come to this if I dont initiate it I dont' get it, it's like begging for something. Talk about not feeling loved enough to want me ....... Now that blows me, so now I think having a affair might be a good idea, at least I'll be wanted and someone else will make a move to want me even if it's just for some of kind of sorted affair. So email me @your a loser heartache.com if your interested... what a kicker guys, it just sucks to me, think I need to get into that t-shirt buisness!


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm starting to sound like a broken record, but take a peek at the book "Mars and Venus in the Bedroom". It has a big section on what tends to happen when a woman is the initiator too much. The man becomes too passive about it. Take a gander, and see if you don't see anything familiar.

Not that it helps me any. I try initiating sex with my wife, and when she does go for it (rare), never know if she wants it, or if she is just doing it out of obligation. THAT sucks too. It's like I don't need the post sex guilt of wondering if she was really into it. (It usually seems like she's just going through the motions)

So, I know exactly what you mean about feeling like you're begging. Send me one of those t-shirts.


----------



## heartache (Mar 21, 2009)

Downbutnotout, 
I am seriously bending toward the t-shirt issue. Might as well throw myself into something that works, than this. 
I want to initiate sex at times, well last nite he walked around with it hanging out, .....like here's my effort baby come get it, I should have taken advantage of the situation but ya know why would I have, all I would have gotten is that, woody hanging out a quickie , unfulfilled.......Hell what am I stupid, not like any other time.
Gosh what is going to take to have some dam tenderness, some lusty passion, some biting, some small pecking, a hard rock penis, not forceful kissing, OMG I better quit, get ready for work, hell they get 199 percent out of me lately got to put that energy into something. Thanx for your adivce....


----------

